# In Car Phone Holders



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quick question

For those of you who have phone in your car what do you have?

I am getting a parrot kit installed in my e46 soon but would also like a phone holder installed just left of my stereo so its clear of my glovebox too.

I don't want a suction pad one the glass type, I would rather a bolt in one but struggling to find such.

Any help :wave:

Grant


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Look at Brodit mounts

http://www.brodit.com/brodit.html?pn=home


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will have a look cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I want one of these http://www.brodit.com/brodit.html


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, too slow....


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Seems pretty good but just trying to for out how to find prices lol I'm sure I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want one for RHD BMW 3 series e46 2001 and iPhone5 if anyone can help for a price quote ha


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Google product codes 

Brodit Passive Holder Car Cradle with Tilt Swivel for Apple iPhone 5, padded, 511422: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
&
DSL-Brodit BMW 316-330-M3 E46 Brodit ProClip Angled: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/H...e-portable-car-vent-mount-for-iphone?fnode=46

This is what I use with my iPhone 5. Simple and effective - used for 2 months with no issues.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Get yourself one of these,very stealth and phone can be turned landscape.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Tet...6205?pt=UK_Holders_Mounts&hash=item5d41c56d8d


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the idea of it being stealth but I'm just not overly keen on it being installed on the vent if I can avoid it.

The brodit mount set up is a lot cheaper than I expected for some reason. Will get that set up soon as possible 

Thanks


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I always go for the OEM holder for the phone I'm using. Never any problems that way and always good quality :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Any pics?

Never thought BMW would do a phone holder setup for an older car etc


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Never thought BMW would do a phone holder setup for an older car etc


The BMW one for the E46 is this...










There are some other good alternatives though e.g...

Spec dock...










Brodit clip with mount...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure if this is any help?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the sound of the brodie, got a couple other links on e46 zone too. Should hopefully get a setup sorted soon!

Gonna get one with the mount slotted in next to the climate control I think...


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

After a few links here is where my mount is placed, might try again see if it can be moved slightly but going to wait for phone faceplate to turn up..


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got it sorted today, not even sure I like it it gets in the way still when putting it in reverse but apart from that its in quite a nice position wish it could go slightly higher with out putting to much pressure on the faceplate, doesn't feel very solid to risk putting it higher.








As you can see in removal of the climate control i have damaged the left side slightly but they are cheap enough to pick up a new one, can be real fiddly getting the spring latches to release but I will just have to see how I get on with it for now..

Need to pain the walnut trim it's awful lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use one of these for my iPhone and leaved it fixed to the right hand corner of the windscreen so it's out of the way.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-UNIVERS...3125?pt=UK_Holders_Mounts&hash=item19e387d825










Seems plenty secure on the screen and is handy as I have an on-call mobile that I use in the bracket when I'm on-call.

With a bit of moving about it sits just right IMO.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

You have bluetooth - so stick your phone in the boot.

1. Keeps clean lines of dashboard.
2. No temptation to use it whilst driving.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> You have bluetooth - so stick your phone in the boot.
> 
> 1. Keeps clean lines of dashboard.
> 2. No temptation to use it whilst driving.


As much as that is following the law, I don't think my stereo has bluetooth


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> I use one of these for my iPhone and leaved it fixed to the right hand corner of the windscreen so it's out of the way.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-UNIVERS...3125?pt=UK_Holders_Mounts&hash=item19e387d825
> 
> ...


I have this one, pain in the ass as it vibrates like hell no matter how tight it's tightened


----------

